# Big fat Howdy to all!



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* FHK. Have fun here.


----------



## fish hawk kris (Jan 4, 2010)

*Thanks for the warm welcome.*

Thanks everyone, and Tim from Australia, WOW! Never would have thought. 

I'm a Minnesota boy, born and raised. Snows melting rapidly here, can't wait for the 3-D season!


FHK


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome!!!!!!


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

:welcome: To ArcheryTalk:thumbs_up


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

